# Honda hs80 auger shaft (gear drive)



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a Honda HS80 snowblower, SN 1001675 and what they call a gear drive is broken. it is the shaft going from the front through the auger to the rear drive pulley. Part number is (I believe) 73251-736-C10. It is used on the HS55 and other Honda equipment. Does anyone have one or have an idea where I can get one. They are obsolete and I have had no luck finding one. I would be happy with a used one as long as it is in good shape. Any other suggestions? I was thinking of having a piece welded onto it but where it broke it reduces in width and finding the exact right dimensions seems impossible. Thank you kindly, Roy from Hanover, Ma. where is it snowing like a SOB.
My phone number is 339-788-1418 and email is [email protected]


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Roy,

I'm far from an expert, but it looks like some sites are showing that part available for order. 

OEM Parts

Honda - 73251-736-C10 - GEAR, DRIVE (14")

I've never dealt with either of these vendors, but I would suggest giving them a call. You could also visit your local Honda dealer and take some measurements on the newer models, perhaps the gear case from one of the newer models would fit?

And for what it's worth I'm about an hour and a half from you with a broken Honda blower as well. I'm waiting on parts that were ordered a week ago!


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I went to a Honda dealer and they said that part is not available. There is a site that says what other equipment that part is used on. It is not available searching using other equipment including boat sites. The few sites that did not say on its site that it was not available did not have it and could not get it when I called. Good luck with your part.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

rminnehan said:


> I went to a Honda dealer and they said that part is not available. There is a site that says what other equipment that part is used on. It is not available searching using other equipment including boat sites. The few sites that did not say on its site that it was not available did not have it and could not get it when I called. Good luck with your part.


 I would search Ebay once and a while they will have used parts for sale that are no longer being sold retail. It's worth a look.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

rminnehan said:


> I have a Honda HS80 snowblower, SN 1001675 and what they call a gear drive is broken. it is the shaft going from the front through the auger to the rear drive pulley. Part number is (I believe) 73251-736-C10.












That drive gear was discontinued some time ago. In the Honda Parts System, there is a code (called a mod code) used to flag parts for certain conditions. That part number had a mod code of "W" until last October. "W" translates to "discontinued, but some stock on hand."

In October, the mod code changed to "X" which means "they are all gone and we aren't getting any more, ever." 

Because the change was somewhat recent, some dealers/systems may still show the number as "W" when it really is "X" right now, sorry. 

Because the HS80 has been discontinued for so many years, it's really unlikely a Honda dealer would still have this part sitting on a shelf somewhere. You may have best luck trying to find a gearbox assembly or maybe even a whole unit (blown engine?) for cheap. Best of luck.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I ended up having the pulley welded onto the shaft. Hopefully that will do for the next thousand years.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

rminnehan said:


> I ended up having the pulley welded onto the shaft. Hopefully that will do for the next thousand years.


Whatever works. Hope it holds together for you.


----------

